# New Member from Central CA. What up!



## BobaFett3870 (May 19, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Been lurking on this site and finally took the time to create an account. I'm 20 and been riding for 3 years, I shred at our local mountain Dodge Ridge in the Sierra Nevadas. Unfortunately my season was cut short - I tore my ACL, and suffered damaged Meniscus and minor bone damage while riding. I just had surgery about 3 weeks ago. Ill be good to go for next season fortunately. I rock a Skate Banana with Burton Missions (soon to be 390 Bosses) and Burton Hails. If anyone is from Bay Area CA or Central Ca and wants to carpool next season, let me know!


----------

